# baffling delta 50-850



## toolie (Mar 16, 2011)

after reading several threads her and on other forums about improving the performance of single stage dust collectors, and reviewing the jet vortex and it's apparent impact on performance, i wanted to try something to help my 50-850 breathe better. fashioning a thien baffle was my first thought as i'd used them in two 5 gallon preseparators and they worked very well. i also saw several posts where WWs used plastic flower pot trays, alad bowls, wok cover,etc. to achieve what they reported to be dramatic improvements in the performance of their DCs. and some were as s imple as a bowl, a metal strap and 2 screws. when i happened upon a large (16"diameter) discared frying pan, i decided to attempt a similar modification.

as a point of reference, here are pics of the DC and the canister filter after it was removed at the start of the modification:




























here's the pan and the same pan after the handles were removed and a bolt with a 1" spacer was placed in the center of the pan.



















mounting the "baffle" (pan) in the DC was facilitated with a 1" wide piece of 1/8" thick steel stock bent in a vice so the ends matched the incline angles of the DC housing ring. the first pic is looking into the opening that receives the dust from the blower. the next 2 pics are of the DC after all the sawdust that was in the collector bag was collected again by the DC:




























i was stunned by the performance of the DC after the "baffle" was installed. there was no dust on the top of the DC ring that holds the canister filter, and even the filter was cleaner than when it was initially removed for the modification. this video demonstrates the current airflow within the collector bag:






believe this is the kind of thing that's supposed to happen when a baffle/cone/whatever is performing the way it's supposed to. but i was really surprised by what i felt when i had completed the installation of the baffle and tested the DC's operation without the canister just drawing in air. i could feel air almost being pulled down into the collector bag from above the collector ring. it's probably what accounts for the significant reduction in the dust escaping up above the collector ring.

total cost of the enhancement was $6 for the metal mounting strap.


----------



## MonteCristo (May 29, 2012)

Did your collector come stock with a pleated top fllter or did you add that ? I have Delta 1200 CFM collectors (model number is similar / same(?) as yours) and they use a top fabric bag. I wonder if your stategy would be as succesful with them ?


----------



## toolie (Mar 16, 2011)

the canister filter (by jet) is an aftermarket addition to the 50-850. yes, the addition of the internal baffle works with bag filters also. the baffle just helps keep fine dust out of whatever filter medium a DC uses, thereby helping the DC brethe better resulting in better dust dollection.


----------



## amplifiednation (Aug 27, 2012)

that is AWESOME. I already hit up the wife for a frying pan but i was denied… I bet if i buy her a new one…


----------



## cstrang (Sep 22, 2009)

Looks like its time for me to raid the kitchen! thanks for the tip.


----------



## REH (Sep 19, 2012)

Good job improving the unit.

It is amazing that the manufacturers don't do a better job designing the units to do what they are supposed to do. If one sees dust in the air in their shop, the breathing air quality is obviously very unhealthy. If turning on a "dust collector" results in a visible "puff" of dust (like from inflating a bag or out of a cannister), then the unit is not a dust collector. It is a dust blower and a chip collector combo. Turnig off the dust blower and just using a broom would be a more healty approach for breathing air.

Lots of bag units are dust blowers. Converting them to pleted filters is a big step forward, if they don't plug quickly.


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

Very interesting solution. I think you may have answered my question in another forum topic. 
Thanks,
Ellen


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Gr8, simple, and very affordable fantastic addition. Just another reason why LJ's is so awesome. Tips like this sure helps on the financial end o this hobby.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Just openly wondering/pondering how this would work with a 2-stage DC system (HF + Thien). I already get very little dust in the plastic bag, maybe an inch after 6-8 full cans of dust in the separator. Has anyone tried using BOTH modifications on a DC setup?


----------



## toolie (Mar 16, 2011)

horizontalmike ….... according to phil thien, many WWs use both. some reserve the pre-separator for things like jointers and planers, which are chip heavy waste generators, and others leave both in place all the time. if i had the space for a pre separator, i'd just add a thien baffle based pre-separator to my set up.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Yeah, I am not so convinced as to have both. After all, each separator/baffle does lower flow because of the increased friction, though that cost in friction is what actually separates the dust/chips from the air. I guess those of us with the marginally powered 2hp? HF DCs should pick one OR the other but NOT both, that is unless you choose to have a 3hp or greater DC unit.

Personally, I take the hit in convenience(lack there of) since I drag one hose around to the machine in use, each and every time. That assures me that I have enough suction for the task at hand. That said, one 10ft flex-hose reaches/serves my Jointer, TS, BS, router table extension, and router-based horizontal mortising machine. I use a 20ft section to reach my planer and my MS has a dedicated shopvac+Thien w/hepa. I do get tired of dragging the hose around, but do remind myself that this is my "hobby" and not my "livelyhood/job." *;-)*


----------



## ducky911 (Oct 6, 2010)

thanks so much for posting this…i am off to the dollar store for a frying pan…shoot i don't care if I have to go buy one a macy's….


----------



## toolie (Mar 16, 2011)

ducky911 …..... remember, any bowl, pan or cone shaped item will perform the function. a thien shaped baffle will also work and, according to phil thiem, will work better than the pan.


----------



## Gshepherd (May 16, 2012)

Heck of an idea, good source for pans is your local goodwill….. I always hate to clean that fine dust out and not to mention the canister gets so dirty…..


----------



## EarlS (Dec 21, 2011)

I realize this thread has been inactive for a bit but I just came across a Delta 50-850 DC on CL and I'm considering buying it and upgrading it with a SDD, cartridge filter and frying pan modification like you describe. I think I can do the whole thing for less than an Oneida Mini-gorilla would cost.

Here are my questions:

Are you still using the 50-850?
What filter cartridge do you use?
How is the performance holding up?
Anything you have changed or would change on your setup?


----------



## CaptainKlutz (Apr 23, 2014)

> upgrading it with a SDD, cartridge filter and frying pan modification like you describe.
> - EarlS


FWIW - The frying pan upgrade, or as Jet calls it the; Votex cone; is intended to improve separation of dust/chips, and reduce dust in filter for single stage dust collector. Some folks might even call it; a 2nd filter stage to the cartridge filter. If you have a SDD cyclone in the system, then the vortex cone adds zero benefit. 
Additionally, the vortex cone also adds some back pressure, which reduces overall airflow and CFM slightly. 
You do not want BOTH vortex cone, and SDD or another type (JP Thien, etc) chip separator in the system. You one need one chip separator and cartridge filter to create a 2-stage filter.

Here is how I upgraded my 50-850:


Best Luck.


----------

